# Chẳng cần tiêm botox, da mặt chảy xệ hay nhăn nheo đều được kéo căng nhờ áp dụng những cách cực đơn giản này



## hong nhung (24/10/18)

*Làn da nếu không được chăm sóc đúng cách sẽ rất nhanh bị lão hóa, xuất hiện nếp nhăn và chảy xệ. Để khắc phục và ngăn ngừa tình trạng này, bạn hãy thử áp dụng ngay những cách kéo căng da mặt tự nhiên cực đơn giản sau.*

Phụ nữ bước vào độ tuổi U30 luôn mong muốn sở hữu làn da căng mịn bất chấp tuổi tác. Thế nhưng do chế độ dinh dưỡng và chăm sóc không đúng cách mà làn da rất nhanh bị lão hóa và mất dần độ đàn hồi.

Thay vì tốn kém chi phí để tiêm botox kéo căng da mặt, bạn có thể áp dụng những biện pháp tự nhiên để lấy lại sự căng mọng cho làn da, giúp chị em trở nên trẻ trung hơn.

_

_
_Làn da cần được chăm sóc đúng cách để luôn tươi trẻ - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Dưới đây là những cách tự nhiên giúp làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da và ngăn ngừa da mặt chảy xệ cực đơn giản tại nhà:

*Cách ngăn ngừa da mặt chảy xệ và nhăn nheo*

*Thực hiện các bài tập kéo căng da mặt*
Da mặt cũng cần được luyện tập mỗi ngày để cải thiện lưu thông máu, giúp da trở nên săn chắc hơn, đồng thời giúp giảm nếp nhăn và mỡ thừa hiệu quả.  

*Bài tập 1*
Bài tập này có tác dụng nâng cao xương gò má, giảm nếp nhăn quanh miệng, cải thiện lưu thông máu và làm săn chắc cũng như tăng cường cơ bắp cổ.

_Cách thực hiện:_
Bạn lấy một chiếc thìa sạch, đặt giữa 2 môi và ngậm lại. Dùng cơ hàm nâng thìa lên, nở nụ cười và giữ nó trong khoảng 5-10 giây. Sau đó thư giãn khoảng 10 giây rồi tiếp tục luyện tập. Lặp lại động tác 10 lần. Nên thực hiện bài tập này mỗi sáng sau khi thức dậy và mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ.

_

_
_Cách thực hiện bài tập này rất đơn giản - Ảnh minh họa: Brightside_​
*Bài tập 2*
Bài tâp này có tác dụng kéo căng vùng da xung quanh mắt và xương gò má, làm trẻ hóa làn da quanh mắt và trán, loại bỏ các nếp nhăn hiệu quả.

_Cách thực hiện:_
Bạn để ngón trỏ và ngón giữa như hình chiếc kéo rồi đặt chúng bên cạnh đôi mắt của bạn, một trên lông mày và một ở trên gò má. Bắt đầu thực hiện nheo mắt liên tục trong 20 giây rồi thư giãn trong vài giây. Lặp lại khoảng 10 lần liên tục.

*Hạn chế tiêu thụ đường*
Thường xuyên dùng những thực phẩm chứa nhiều đường sẽ phá vỡ collagen do cơ thể của bạn tạo ra, từ đó cản trở quá trình tái tạo của làn da. Điều này khiến cho làn da trở nên chảy xệ và xuất hiện các nếp nhăn.

_

_
_Bạn nên hạn chế ăn nhiều đồ ngọt - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Chính vì vậy, bạn nên hạn chế tiêu thụ đường để việc sản xuất collagen được cân bằng và giúp làn da luôn khỏe mạnh.

*Sử dụng dầu dừa*
Dầu dừa là tinh chất tự nhiên có tác dụng giữ ẩm và làm mềm da. Bạn có thể dùng dầu dừa để mát xa da mặt, giúp tăng độ đàn hồi và ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn cũng như giữ cho làn da luôn mịn màng.

Theo nghiên cứu được thực hiện bởi Khoa Da liễu, Trung tâm Y tế Makati (Philippines), dầu dừa có thể điều trị hiệu quả tình trạng da khô, ngăn ngừa da bị chảy xệ và loại bỏ các nếp nhăn.

_

_
_Dầu dừa có khả năng dưỡng ẩm và giúp da mịn màng hơn - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Bổ sung nhiều thực phẩm giàu chất chống oxy hóa*
Thay vì tốn kém chi phí cho các loại kem dưỡng ẩm đắt tiền, hãy bổ sung các loại thực phẩm giàu chất chống oxy hóa để giúp làn da khỏe mạnh và cải thiện hiệu quả các dấu hiệu lão hóa.

Chế độ dinh dưỡng lành mạnh với các thực phẩm giàu chất chống oxy hóa sẽ làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da. Các loại thực phẩm bạn nên bổ sung vào thực đơn hàng ngày là quả việt quất, nho, dâu tây, mâm xôi, đậu đỏ, rau bina, cải xoăn...

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

